# Geese Crossing is done



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, this one has been around for almost exactly a year waiting to be quilted and I finally got it done!



















It is 84" x 96" . I think I put it off because I was scared to death about how hard it would be too quilt it on my Janome, but it really wasn't bad at all!!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

That is really pretty.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh My Goodness? So many pieces and such a wonderful job.
You're amazing Reenie.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Very pretty!
Heidi


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Oooooooow Wee! That is beautiful!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Good work, Reenie! But that one makes my eyes hurt ;0
I do love the attention to the border...they so often just get forgotten and slapped on!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, I remember this one. Another beauty! Great job!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

That's gorgeous! I wouldn't have the patience for so many little pieces so I totally admire your work. You're my new quilting hero!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

beautiful!


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh wow!!


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Gorgeous. I especially love the border!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Love the colors, and the border. You did a great job!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

This is just beautiful. I would never have the nerve to try something like this. ! s.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

It is very beautiful!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Magnificent.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Very beautiful! 

Did you design this yourself? or is a Bonnie Hunter pattern?


----------

